# Been having a dull ache in mid right side of back for several months now.



## Elyzabeth (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr keeps putting me off as "general aches of being older"
finally he is giving me a blood test...?

I live in England and the NHS doesn't like to do tests.. In America it would have been paid attention to months ago.

Anyone had problems in that area of the back ?

Any feedback much appreciated


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2014)

Cursory Google search says 'kidney.' Will search further.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.newhealthguide.org/Right-Side-Back-Pain.html

Still reading. Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Fern (Jun 5, 2014)

It doesn't pay to read up on what 'could' be the problem, a bit like a 'doctors' book we used to have in the home years ago, I threw it out because I had every disease that I read about, wait for the blood tests. Just maybe your doctor is right, I often get a dull ache in my right side, have done for years, but it's just 'one of those things'. Good luck.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 6, 2014)

No real symptoms however I have had pneumonia and perhaps a second case
 of walking pneumonia, so my immune system is compromised.

So sweet of you to be taking a look for it!
Thank-you


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 6, 2014)

Well my sister in law  had "just one of those things" in her back and died rather quickly from cancer.

if the body hurts, you are receiving a message that something is wrong.

Thank-you for your reply !


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

Elyzabeth said:


> No real symptoms however I have had pneumonia and perhaps a second case
> of walking pneumonia, so my immune system is compromised.
> 
> So sweet of you to be taking a look for it!
> Thank-you



Is the pain feeling anything like when your lungs were behaving badly?


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 7, 2014)

Different, more like an ache that gets more pronounced as the day goes on.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 7, 2014)

Elyzabeth said:


> Different, more like an ache that gets more pronounced as the day goes on.



Interesting, sounds more sort of strain-related, from here.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 8, 2014)

That's what I originally thought as well, but it has been going on for too long now.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 8, 2014)

And have you had the blood test yet, and just waiting for the results, or is the test still upcoming?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds muscular to me
Have had back pain for years.I find a good "Hottie" helps (cloth bag with wheat inside) heat in microwave and leave it on sore spot.If too severe then use with pain relief tablets


----------



## Casper (Jun 10, 2014)

_*Elyzabeth.......if it's been going on for a while and you're not happy with the doctor's opinion......simple, if possible, get another opinion from another doctor.*_k:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 10, 2014)

Only various tests can find the answer as to why you are experiencing this pain.

Many senior women suffer bone loss of some degree. Early stages are called osteopenia. Later stages are called osteoporosis.
When someone has significant bone loss, their bones are more fragile. If they have a bad cold or pneumonia as you had, and do a lot of coughing, 
it is common to fracture a rib. This has happened to me 3 separate times. Many years ago doctors would bind the patient's chest. They no longer do that.
There is no 'treatment'. One must simply wait for the bone to mend. It takes many weeks. There's a dull pain all the time. When I'd lift my arm or lay on that 'bad' side, there would be the sensation of a sharper pain. Doctors only suggest that when you sleep that you lay on your 'bad' side. I forget their reasoning for this.

I only tell you this little story because you mentioned the pneumonia you had... and am informing you of one possible cause for your present pain.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 10, 2014)

Had blood test, they have requested that I have another, which is booked for the 16th of June


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank-you for your advice, but this ache happened way before my pneumonia.

Re another opinion, I'll wait until the results of my blood test.


----------



## Bee (Jun 11, 2014)

Elyzabeth said:


> Dr keeps putting me off as "general aches of being older"
> finally he is giving me a blood test...?
> 
> _*I live in England and the NHS doesn't like to do tests..*_ In America it would have been paid attention to months ago.
> ...



Three times now I have seen my GP with cause for concern and each time I had tests within 10 days of seeing my GP.......................and that was with the NHS.


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Bee, What do you think is wrong? From what you have said before, it sounds like a kidney. Until your doctor finds out the exact problem, I would drink plenty of water. I don't know if you can do that, but it shouldn't hurt you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 11, 2014)

Ina, I was just making the point that the NHS will do tests.

Sorry I think you may have mixed me up with Elizabeth.


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry Bee, I'll pull my nose back in. :wave:


----------



## Bee (Jun 11, 2014)

No problem Ina.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 16, 2014)

*Elyzabeth
Just an idea are you shorter than when you were 20 years old if so it might be a disc degeneration and molesting  the nerves this can give pain or some times not and show up as a-fib or other ailments.
If you are shorter than think of support for your discs which is glucosamine,chondroitin or gelatin also bone soup to rebuild the discs 
*


----------



## Honey (Jun 16, 2014)

Elyzabeth said:


> Dr keeps putting me off as "general aches of being older"
> finally he is giving me a blood test...?
> 
> I live in England and the NHS doesn't like to do tests.. In America it would have been paid attention to months ago.
> ...



I haven't experienced any issues getting hospital appointments via my GP, in fact I saw mine last week and he referred me immediately even though it wasn't a serious issue, got my appointment date yesterday, sounds more like your GP is stalling or doesn't like to refer


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank-you for your replies and suggestions!

I am the same height as I was, so it probably isn't osteoporosis,

I will drink plenty of water, always good advice.

As to getting test or appointment or not, it largely depends on where you are and how your medical centre  operates, however there is more of an outcry about lack of testing and availability in the NHS, from what I've been reading in the newspapers.

 I know in my case it was easier a few years ago, however, we are all old enough to understand that our own personal experience does not necessarily reflect what is happening with the bigger picture in ANY organization.

NHS is basically terrific, and I am happy to have it. I think it is the meddling Politicians who cause most of the problems,
however many doctors refusing to see patients in the evenings or weekend also play a part in the problem.


----------

